# Куда обратиться за консультацией?



## falcon879 (21 Мар 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста куда в Москве можно обратиться за консультацией.
Буду в Москве в воскресенье 16 декабря, один день. У меня 2 грыжи 7 и 5,8 мм. Есть томограмма с описанием. Желательно консультацию бесплатную, а то на одной платной консультации уже был. Посмотрели томограмму , почитали описание, и предложили операцию и всё, удовольствие 5 минут. На вопрос о других методах лечения, сказали ,что это долго и нудно, так быстрее.
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Буся (21 Мар 2011)

falcon879 написал(а):


> Желательно консультацию бесплатную


 Сразу нет  За бесплатной консультацией Вы можете обратиться к своему районному неврологу / нейрохирургу. Или здесь, на форуме - выложите снимки МРТ и ждите ответа врачей. Если согласны на платное консультирование, попробуйте попасть в клинику Доктора Ступина. Его координаты посмотрите в личке. Или к доктору AIR, его координат, к сожалению, нет, но можете списаться с ним опять же, в личке. Всего доброго!


----------

